# Very Odd Schwinn Continental



## ace (Feb 17, 2008)

Just thought i'd add something new here. ever see a continental with these spring loaded handle bars? can be locked in a solid position or unlocked to float over bumps. too cool!


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 17, 2008)

that is TOO COOL !!!


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (May 24, 2008)

That is a gorgeous bike in general, pinstriping is really cool. What year is it?


----------



## Flat Tire (May 25, 2008)

Yea that is very cool!!


----------



## ace (May 25, 2008)

It's a 1946 with the tapered kickstand. the original owner traded it in for a new 70s Continental. I think it's the first year for the Continental.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (May 25, 2008)

I saw this at a show a month ago, I was tempted.


----------



## VTECnical (Jul 18, 2008)

That is rad!  I need to find one like that!


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 13, 2022)

I must have this bike now. Was this it ?


----------



## Schwinny (Jan 14, 2022)

That bike is the epitome of cool for the Schwinn Lightweight.
Hands down on parts alone. Just fantastic. The condition..... not a crack in the ends of those shock-stops.
Probably pretty aggravating to try and ride though. Three spring seat, Handlebars and seat post that move up and down on a spring. Its hard enough just getting traction with a three spring seat.
Brings up images of the Shriner bikes with oval wheels.

The search is on.... but I won't be looking past my nose most likely. Still.... wow


----------

